# NO Xplode after food?



## rzieba (May 4, 2006)

It says to take NO Xplode on an empty stomach before workout, but would it be alright if I ate breakfast around 8 am and then took the NO Xplode at 9 am and trained at 9:30 am? I want to eat breakfast before I workout because if I don't I'll be hungry and I'm pretty sure its a bad idea to workout without any food in your stomach.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 4, 2006)

depends what u have for breakfast..but i say wait at least 1 hour and a half. but yeah what do u eat for bfast?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 4, 2006)

The only problem I have taking NO2/creatine products with food/right after, is it makes me sick to my stomach... If I wait about 30 mins after I eat, and then take it, I usually don't have a problem.


----------



## rzieba (May 5, 2006)

For breakfast I eat oatmeal and eggs.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 5, 2006)

I always took my noxplode 1 hour after and It always worked great


----------



## StickCity (May 9, 2006)

The reason you wait until you have an empty stomach is so you can absorb it into your body better.  However, I did wait the recommended time and I always felt hungry during my workout; which really f*cking sucks.  So, I finish eating at 8:15 usually and I take my Nitric Oxide at 8:40 (two scoops).  I still absorb it good enough to feel the effects, and I don't feel hungry during workouts.  Good luck.


----------



## snoops (May 9, 2006)

I know this is off topic, but does anyone know how much creatine is in no-explode?  I know it has some creatine in it so I stopped taking my cee and am taking no-explode everyday thinking I was getting enough creatine with the no-explode.  Anyone know how much creatine is actually in it and if I should be using another creatine product with it?


----------



## snoops (May 9, 2006)

I just checked BSN's site and they said each scoop has 1 gram of creatine.  If I am taking 2 scoops a day does anyone know how much more creatine I should be taking?


----------



## StickCity (May 10, 2006)

I personally take both.  I take 2 scoops of NO before I workout along with 5 grams of creatine.  After I workout I take another 5 grams.  So in all I take 10 grams of creatine a day, supposing you have already been through the loading stage.


----------

